# The best dress watches in your opinion



## priest (Jul 9, 2012)

Which are the best dress watch (by Brand) in your opinion? With few examples if you can.


----------



## hoppen1 (Aug 5, 2012)

I rather like vintage Omegas, esp. Seamasters. Also, for high end, Piaget Antiplano and PP Calatrava are stunning.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

Jaeger LeCoultre does loads of brilliant dress watches.
Especially the Reverso:


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

JLC Master Control Ultra Thin - that's always the one I think about first and foremost when contemplating dress watches.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

A.L&S 1815


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

(If you have an unlimited budget)ALS Saxonia:








Patek Philippe Calatrava:


----------



## mike1986 (Aug 18, 2012)

Not for everyone but I say this Masterpiece


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

If money were no object, I'd be very tempted by Laurent Ferrier.


----------



## priest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nobody likes Cartier?


----------



## priest (Jul 9, 2012)

Let me show you a great watch (my opinon)...ultra thin:


----------



## Formerguide (Apr 12, 2011)

Ugh, that Rolex above is hideous, IMO of course...

A Langhe & Sohne is at the top of my list, as well as Patek of course. There are a few Breguets that would fit the bill, and even a Piaget or two. Harry Winston makes a few pieces that I would love to have, though all of these are well outside my budget unfortunately..

The Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso is of course the epitome of a dress watch in square form.

Grand Seiko makes a few watches ideal for dress situations as well. 

Omega's Aqua Terra is a nice bridge between dress and sporty IMO. I think the new Breitling Transocean also fits that "tweener" bill as well.

I see more Rolex Datejusts than any others in dress attire. Not my favorite, but iconic.

Dan


----------



## priest (Jul 9, 2012)

And what i have...one of my dress watch.


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

A lot of good examples above, like ALS and JLC.

I'd also toss in the hyper-conservative Grand Seiko:








This handwound above is one of my absolute favorite dress watches







(just one example of many)

Also Nomos makes a nice array of understated watches:









(and quite thin too). Here's the more conservative Orion style:









Maybe a Credor:









I guess I prefer dress watches with a slight edginess to them. Blued hands or something to give it a little punch. I guess to me dress doesn't necessarily mean boring, per se, but conservative and understated.


----------



## priest (Jul 9, 2012)

Nomos, great!!!


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

|> H. Moser & Cie


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Watchbreath said:


> |> H. Moser & Cie


+1


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

gouverneur said:


> If money were no object, I'd be very tempted by Laurent Ferrier.
> 
> View attachment 795139


Same here. That watch is stunning.


----------



## opt (Aug 24, 2011)

Junghans Max Bill Automatic. Doesn't cost arm or leg. Comes with black dial and numerals also. Smaller sizes for handwinding models. Chronographs also available.


----------



## omega1234 (May 17, 2012)

Undoubtedly ALS


----------



## JakePDX (Apr 4, 2012)

priest said:


> Let me show you a great watch (my opinon)...ultra thin:


That's a beautiful piece.


----------



## gagnello (Nov 19, 2011)

CitizenM said:


> A lot of good examples above, like ALS and JLC.
> 
> I'd also toss in the hyper-conservative Grand Seiko:
> 
> ...


I could post myself but this is literally exactly what I'd write so I'll save myself the effort.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

omega1234 said:


> Undoubtedly ALS


+1


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

Watchbreath said:


> |> H. Moser & Cie


The Mayu by H. Moser & Cie.

That's the one cybotron....boss to the core!


----------



## Seiko_Licker (Feb 17, 2012)

If I had unlimited budget, I wouldn't hesitate to pick up an ALS for my dress watch. For now though, my vintage Omega fits the bill quite nicely, and picks up quite a few comments to boot:


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

If $ and wait time were no object, one of Dufour's masterpieces like this Simplicity, though there are many more of his models that are to die for. Unfortunately, I don't have enough $ nor time (probably) at my age so I will have to be content with a Grand Seiko . . . .


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

Oh I forgot one of my other favorites, the non-hour vision Deville 8500


----------



## Skippy4000 (Jan 1, 2012)

I own the best for the price (IMO)


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

+1

However my understanding is that Dufour no longer takes orders for Simplicity, it's pretty much sold out and he's committed to making them for the next few years.



drhr said:


> If $ and wait time were no object, one of Dufour's masterpieces like this Simplicity, though there are many more of his models that are to die for. Unfortunately, I don't have enough $ nor time (probably) at my age so I will have to be content with a Grand Seiko . . . .


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

gouverneur said:


> +1
> 
> However my understanding is that Dufour no longer takes orders for Simplicity, it's pretty much sold out and he's committed to making them for the next few years.


Does not surprise me, gouverneur! Thankfully for my pocket book and sanity, I don't think any of his models come up often for sale as pre-owned, either. Looks like we have similar lusts - Is that the Gallet or another Ferrier creation?
Very, very nice . . . . .


----------



## IGotId (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## Ray MacDonald (Apr 30, 2005)

VC Patrimony works for me. I'd even settle for a stainless model.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Yep, the Reverso (especially a vintage one) would be my #1 choice.

This one works too ............









As does this one .............









Kurt


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

Some of the nicest dress watches come from Deutschland


----------



## Ramblin man (Feb 7, 2011)

Blancpain Ultra Slim Automatic 38mm


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

I still think that after these many years the original Cartier Tank remains one of the best choices for a dress watch


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39.
There is no argument JLC among of the best in watch industry produce quality movement. To make it slightly under 10K with complication deserve to be one of the best dress watch.


----------



## LosTresGatos (Nov 5, 2011)

If you asked me "what's the first words that comes to mind when you hear "dress watch" it would be Patek Calatrava"


----------



## Sidkane (Jan 2, 2012)

IGotId said:


> View attachment 795485


Beautiful watch. I like the German style. How easy are they to find in the US?


----------



## celter (Dec 12, 2010)

With unlimited funds: Philippe Dufour Simplicity
with a "budget": ALS Richard Lange or VC Patrimony


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

celter said:


> With unlimited funds: Philippe Dufour Simplicity
> with a "budget": ALS Richard Lange or VC Patrimony


Man, I want to be in that world lol.


----------



## Kito (Aug 5, 2012)

I especially like the Altiplano, Reverso, JLC ultra thin and 1815.

However, if I must have a best

The crown though would have to go the Vacheron Constantin Historiques Ultra-fine 1955. Patrimony is fine too depending on the budget


----------



## Haddock (Jul 25, 2012)

Formerguide said:


> Ugh, that Rolex above is hideous, IMO of course...
> Dan


Let me rephrase that:

That Rolex is above hideous.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

wuyeah said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39.
> There is no argument JLC among of the best in watch industry produce quality movement. To make it slightly under 10K with complication deserve to be one of the best dress watch.


Couldn't agree more.


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

Not THE best, but the best that I own are...


----------



## usa (Jun 25, 2012)

How about this one ?


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

+1, love the Reverso. Many different flavors but IMO all of them are great dress watches. Also a many in the JLC Master Control line as well that are worthy of consideration.











Athram said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre does loads of brilliant dress watches.
> Especially the Reverso:


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Ray MacDonald said:


> VC Patrimony works for me. I'd even settle for a stainless model.


Unfortunately, the VC dress watches only come in precious metals.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

The JLC ultra thin and Reverso are nice, but when it came down to how much I wear a dress watch I opted for the Zenith Elite Ultra Thin with the black starburst dial. Pretty hard to beat...in-house movement, 7mm thick case, excellent all around finish on a nice black croc strap at about half the price.


----------



## Athram (May 31, 2012)

samanator said:


> The JLC ultra thin and Reverso are nice, but when it came down to how much I wear a dress watch I opted for the Zenith Elite Ultra Thin with the black starburst dial. Pretty hard to beat...in-house movement, 7mm thick case, excellent all around finish on a nice black croc strap.


The Zenith is great. On of the virtues of the Reverso imo is that it's a great looking dress watch that can also quite easily pass for a casual watch as well.
I have recently been thinking about buying the Elite Ultra Thin but I think their pilots watches might be a bit more enticing


----------



## gouverneur (Jun 7, 2012)

Extremely hard.

Also a Marine/Deck watch isn't quite a dress watch in my opinion -- they come a little big and thick. One of my favorite watch designs of all time (see similar ones by Stowa, Archimede, etc.), but not a dress watch.



Sidkane said:


> Beautiful watch. I like the German style. How easy are they to find in the US?


----------



## GETS (Dec 8, 2011)

Five contenders for me:

PP, ALS, JLC, VC and Breguet.

Overall I would just give it to ALS followed by JLC.

Just my $0.02


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

+1 a beautiful watch


samanator said:


> The JLC ultra thin and Reverso are nice, but when it came down to how much I wear a dress watch I opted for the Zenith Elite Ultra Thin with the black starburst dial. Pretty hard to beat...in-house movement, 7mm thick case, excellent all around finish on a nice black croc strap.


----------



## diulastar (Feb 21, 2009)

To me there are there answers.

Stowa Antea (watch I'm definitely thinking about buying after my college graduation, or first 'real' job)










The ALS Lange 1










The JLC Reverso (I'd get the ALS before this though)


----------



## hoppen1 (Aug 5, 2012)

seoulseeker said:


> If I had unlimited budget, I wouldn't hesitate to pick up an ALS for my dress watch. For now though, my vintage Omega fits the bill quite nicely, and picks up quite a few comments to boot:


That's stunning, is the caseback custom?


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## KevL (Feb 2, 2010)

Yep, ALS and JLC of course


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

For me, my number one dress watch:







My second favorite:


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

What is the name of this model? I'm guessing the HMT Janata is based off of this beauty.



Cal8500 said:


> Some of the nicest dress watches come from Deutschland


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

I completely agree.



Kilovolt said:


> I still think that after these many years the original Cartier Tank remains one of the best choices for a dress watch
> 
> View attachment 795645


----------



## Cal8500 (Jun 21, 2012)

leicamaster said:


> What is the name of this model? I'm guessing the HMT Janata is based off of this beauty.


It's a GO Senator Sixties.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Probably my most favorite...


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

How is this a dress watch?



kiwidj said:


> Probably my most favorite...
> 
> View attachment 802206


----------



## Aaron_bracco (Aug 3, 2012)

leicamaster said:


> How is this a dress watch?


Well its not a sports or millitary watch for sure and any thing in that price rang to me is a dress watch even panerai torbillions, royal oak pp calendars and hublot minuet repeaters.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Aaron_bracco said:


> Well its not a sports watch for sure and any thing in that price rang to me is a dress watch even panerai torbillions, royal oak pp calendars and hublot minuet repeaters.


I have to agree with leicamaster, I don't find the blue dial and big contrasting chronograph subdial to be true to the classic ideal of a dress watch. Look at the Patek Philippe Calatrava, or Vacheron Constantin Patrimony for examples of dress watches. In particular, I don't think anything from Panerai or Hublot will qualify as a dress watch. Of course, I also think that a Rolex Submariner is inappropriate for a black tie event.


----------



## ken_sturrock (Oct 24, 2010)

Agreed. That Patek is a stunner but not a dress watch. A dress watch has a particular style. Price - high or low - has *nothing* to do with it.


----------



## oogabooga (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't know about the "best", but one of the simplest, most effective, and cheapest.....


----------



## mat_ (May 29, 2011)

I love some of the AP Jules Audemars models. Actually what am I saying, I love all of them.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

For dress watches funded by deep pockets, Patek rules. The argument is about second place. I'd take most of the Moser offerings over any comparable ALS.


----------



## Griffin2008 (Jan 1, 2011)

To bring back a bit of diversity to this thread:


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

jaeger le coultre master control ultra thin, zenith elite ultra thin, rolex cellini and blancpain villeret 6651 1127 55B


----------



## leicamaster (Jul 3, 2012)

Nomos Ludwig and Rolex Celini are also very nice.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

In the basic dress watch category, here are ten from several hundred to $20K.

Seiko Cocktail Time
Tissot Visodate
Junghans Max Bill
Nomos Zurich
Zenith Port Royal
IWC Portofino
JLC Master Control
Grand Seiko Snowflake
Blancpain Villeret
Lange Saxonia


----------



## nationalbar (Aug 24, 2008)

I concur with the Junghans Max Bill watches. I have three and they are elegant, understated and sophisticated designs, and beautifully made as well. Sorry, I just can't take the obsession with the "ungapatchkad" watches.


----------



## NielsZ (Aug 2, 2012)

PP Calatrava, JLC Ultra thin and Zenith Ultra thin for me. Simple and elegant! That Patek 5960 from earlier is in no way a dresswatch. A dress watch for me is simple and thin, preferably without date but a seconds hand is possible imo


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

As with anything Grand Seiko related, CitizenM beat me to it but this is the end all dress watch for me.
A.L&S would be nice, I'd take a Patek but I would honestly probably prefer this over them all (but with unlimited funds I wouldn't limit myself ;-))


----------



## CitizenM (Dec 9, 2009)

On that note, I want to throw my own watch into the running:










Put it on leather first, of course. But I think it'd do great as a dress watch.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

MZhammer said:


> As with anything Grand Seiko related, CitizenM beat me to it but this is the end all dress watch for me.


Perfection.


----------



## Pyroxene (Aug 27, 2012)

Some of my favourites. Not sure if the last one qualifies as a dress watch in the strictest sense.


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

This model is of course hideously expensive. At least US$200,000 I think
I've been trying to become accepted into the Saudi Royal harem so I can buy one.
It doesn't help that I'm male of course.


omega1234 said:


> Undoubtedly ALS
> 
> View attachment 795166


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

Great photos of a beautiful watch.
However you have very very hairy forearms!!!!


samanator said:


> The JLC ultra thin and Reverso are nice, but when it came down to how much I wear a dress watch I opted for the Zenith Elite Ultra Thin with the black starburst dial. Pretty hard to beat...in-house movement, 7mm thick case, excellent all around finish on a nice black croc strap at about half the price.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

Atoning Unifex said:


> Great photos of a beautiful watch.
> However you have very very hairy forearms!!!!


Thank you for pointing that out.


----------



## KyleT (Apr 14, 2012)

The ones closer to my reach, without having to stretch too much.


----------



## nikidasi (Jun 9, 2009)

All-rounder dress watch: Grand Seiko Snowflake









Basic dress watch: Grand Seiko 130th Anniversary









Dressy with power reserve complication: Credor 4S79-0020


----------



## Paolo B (Aug 19, 2012)

On a budget, I'd pick a Nomos. Aside from the Tangente and Orion already pictured on the first page, I think the Tetra is nice. (pictures taken from older WUS posts, credit goes to Mrs Obie, somon, and Bristolian respectively)


----------



## bracky1 (May 3, 2006)

On a budget? How about one of these?


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

From my watch box...




























and although the complications will have some people screaming this isn't a proper dress watch, I certainly feel well dressed when wearing this...










Cheers,
Rob


----------



## H3O+ (May 23, 2009)

While I would kill...maybe not kill, but at least sell a kidney for, most of the above watches, my vote goes for the classic Cartier Tank.








I don't think that this watch could be considered inappropriate for any dressy event.
Of course, when it comes to watches I own, I dig my vintage Bulova Tuning Fork:
Crappy iPhone pic:


----------



## westlake (Oct 10, 2011)

*Dress Complication*
*A Lange & Sohne, Datograph Perpetual in Platinum (410.025E)
*








*Dress Style (Understated Classic)*
*Vacheron Constatin Patrimony Contemporaine in Platinum (81180/000P-9332)
*








*Dress Iconic*
*Patek Philippe Calatrava Manual in White Gold (5116G-001)
*








*Dress Chronograph*
*Girard Perregaux 1966 Chronograph in White Gold (49539-53-151-BK6A)*









*Dress Sport*
*Patek Philippe Nautilus in Stainless Steel (5711/1A-010)*









*Dress Unique*
*F. P. Journe Chronometre Souverain in Platinum*


----------



## agong (Feb 7, 2012)

Zenith elite port royal










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

priest said:


> Nobody likes Cartier?


Once they put that in-house movement in everything - yes!

Before they had to be some of the highest priced ETA (or the like) based watched on the market


----------



## tigerpac (Feb 3, 2011)

My dressiest (although on a less formal brown strap for now) until I get the JLC Reverso (976) I've been lusting over.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

Best dress watches? All of them! I like dress watches, I do, but what do you mean by "best" and how much exactly do you want to spend? 

Many/most have already been named, and are great suggestions, so I'm just going to add my own opinion assuming you've an unlimited budget when it comes to such things, or will among the list find one in your price range to suit your taste/needs. 

For Galas and formal events, simply can't go wrong with the Patek Calatrava, which is considered to be the quintessential watch for black-tie affairs and events; a Patek Ellipse for the ladies (HRM Queen Elizabeth II rather enjoys her custom diamond Golden Ellipse for formal functions, etc.). In terms of vintage, VC Extra-Flat (re-introduced in or about 2010) and vintage 50s IWC are also considered to be among the most classic of all vintage watches. Then, there's the Breguet Classique line and Rolex' Cellini line (such as its charming Prince). That said, simply can't go wrong with the JLC Mater Ultra-Thin or Zenith Elite Ultra-Thin either. Again, how much are you looking to spend?

Then, there's that classic "stand-by" the Rolex Date Just (white dial/SS or gold on black strap, not Oyster bracelet), a dress watch albeit not a black tie watch so far as it does have a date (a black tie watch by definition having no complications at all, traditionally speaking), which is as iconic as it is versatile. The JLC Reverso, too (originally designed for the game of Polo, by today's standards it like the DJ is a sport/dress watch, and I like both the DJ and Reverso myself). 

Of course, for cocktail events, feel free to have fun with all of the above, as well as as many complications as much as you like, such as the Blancpain Complete Calendar with Moonphase, among others. If money is no object, then there's Patek Sky-Moon Tourbillon, VC Patrimony Tourbillon with Moonphase, Breguet Double Tourbillon Classique Grande Complication, etc. All nice, but just how much exactly is it that you are looking to spend? 

For the ladies: go ahead and add some diamonds if you like (diamonds it is said are a girl's best friend 

Cheers


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

On a budget ~ Anything from Skagen.

Forget the budget ~ JLC Reverso.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

The best dress watch is the one you can afford.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

The JLC Reverso is the most iconic that is also conceivably affordable with some effort. 

If you have a trust fund, own your own business and like the country club, are a board room man, or a M.D. who likes to posture, go with a Patek Calatrava or A. Lange & Sohne 1. These will are classic and will get you instant respect with anyone with a clue.

Anything higher end than this may be better discussed on ski slopes in Switzerland with friends in your social circle.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mpalmer said:


> The JLC Reverso is the most iconic that is also conceivably affordable with some effort.


I agree, this has much to do with the fact that most high-end watch companies only offer their dress watches in precious metals, and the best of the mainstream watch companies that offer dress watches in steel are JLC, Glashutte Original, and Zenith. Of the dress watches from these three companies, the Reverso is by far the most iconic. I guess a Cartier Tank is also extremely recognizable, but the movements used are fairly generic.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

I personally use my GO PML as my dress watch (though it probably isn't in strict sense). With black croc strap, it looks quite formal.


----------



## rtoip (Nov 14, 2012)

very simple quartz(Girard Perregaux-cal.705)


----------



## G00dband (Dec 24, 2010)

Definetly not the best but I really like my Edox Les Bémonts. It is Ultra thin, hand wound, beautiful and different.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Patek Calatravas (there are many)









VC Patrimony line









JLC Reverso









Lange Saxonia









And maybe FP Journes too.
Not a fan of the AP Jule Audemars line.

Most others are not on the same level.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

If cheapness is not a handicap for you a reliable and beautiful Orient.

SeiyaJapan | Grand Seiko | G-Shock | Seiko Spirit | Prospex | Marinemaster | Citizen | ORIENT STAR CLASSIC WZ0251EL





In the middle, Hamilton intramatic:










And best of the bests is a platinum version of Calatrava


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

I don't think they sell 5127 in platinum.


----------



## cbaytan (Oct 2, 2011)

shnjb said:


> I don't think they sell 5127 in platinum.


Yeah, I mean the white gold.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

cbaytan said:


> Yeah, I mean the white gold.


Yes I love this one as well


----------



## madjh (Apr 20, 2013)

I love this one


----------



## Conrad Logan (Feb 17, 2012)

_*It's one of my favorites*_


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

This is one of my favorite watches and would like to pick one up (one day) for dressy occasions. Would this watch be considered a "true dress watch", or is it too much?
Borrowed pic:


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Benny P said:


> This is one of my favorite watches and would like to pick one up (one day) for dressy occasions. Would this watch be considered a "true dress watch", or is it too much?
> Borrowed pic:
> View attachment 1055439


A bit too busy but at least it's not a bond watch.


----------



## rtoip (Nov 14, 2012)

vintage 3 hands Zenith-it's my favorite!


----------



## Macro (Mar 7, 2013)

Vacheron Constantin Historiques Ultra-fine 1955 - the perfect dress watch IMO

Patek Philippe Calatrava

Vintage Omega De Ville pie pans


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Benny P said:


> This is one of my favorite watches and would like to pick one up (one day) for dressy occasions. Would this watch be considered a "true dress watch", or is it too much?. . .


Honestly, you don't find a GMT function on a true / traditional dress watch.


----------



## jah (Mar 26, 2012)

MOSER


----------



## Molon Labe (Apr 7, 2013)

My favorites aren't even that expensive. Pretty much anything from Nomos.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Nomos - JLC MUT - reverso - moser - PP calatrava


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

You learn something new everyday. Did not know that should have gone in with a black leather strap instead of brown one as I wear only black shoes. Would this work as a dress watch in a pinch after I replace the strap from brown to black?


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

eesh said:


> You learn something new everyday. Did not know that should have gone in with a black leather strap instead of brown one as I wear only black shoes. Would this work as a dress watch in a pinch after I replace the strap from brown to black?


It's definitely a dress watch (naysayers claiming seconds makes it not one can go polish their wingtips) regardless of what strap it's on.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

I never wear dresses.....So, any watch is fine with me......With black strap.
I'm going to polish my Jodphurs and Wingtips.


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

What about these?


----------



## eesh (Jun 9, 2011)

geoffbot said:


> It's definitely a dress watch (naysayers claiming seconds makes it not one can go polish their wingtips) regardless of what strap it's on.


Was actually thinking of getting the seconds hand removed, but I feel lost if the seconds hand is missing as there is no seconds hand on my Seiko 6139-7010 watch.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

It seems I hadn't discovered Nomos when this thread first did the rounds.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

eesh said:


> What about these?


No. None of those. In answer to your first question about the brown strap with black shoes, while traditionally all of the leather accessories are supposed to coordinate, currently, I think it is okay, especially for something as minor as the watch strap.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

geoffbot said:


> It seems I hadn't discovered Nomos when this thread first did the rounds.


Definitely most of Nomos line counts as contemporary dress watch. In fact, in general, I think Bauhaus is a great modern dress look.


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

mike1986 said:


> Not for everyone but I say this Masterpiece


Hey, everyone likes what they like, (And I personally don't like that at all, I'm not trying to be mean, just for clarity's sake )but I don't think many people would consider that a dress watch.


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

In my humble opinion...


----------



## PanzerOrange (May 24, 2013)

for unlimited budget:










for people with some money:










for the rest of us:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

^Exactly this. To the letter.


----------



## Shieze (Apr 8, 2013)

Mr. Panerai said:


> In my humble opinion...
> 
> View attachment 1166215


Personally I think the watch face is way to busy to be a dress watch.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

opt said:


> Junghans Max Bill Automatic. Doesn't cost arm or leg. Comes with black dial and numerals also. Smaller sizes for handwinding models. Chronographs also available.


Or Handwinding...


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

IGotId said:


> View attachment 795485


Yes. Absochuffinlutely.


----------



## grendizer (Mar 17, 2010)

A dress watch must be:
- simple
- thin
- made of noble metal

The best for me is the Piaget Altiplano.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

Cal8500 said:


> Some of the nicest dress watches come from Deutschland


Probably my favourite watch bar none. Love the size, the hands, the font, the lack of date window. So, so elegant. I would take this over a Patek, a Lange, a JLC, an Invicta..... Well you get the idea. I like it.


----------



## brummyjon (Jan 27, 2010)

brummyjon said:


> Probably my favourite watch bar none. Love the size, the hands, the font, the lack of date window. So, so elegant. I would take this over a Patek, a Lange, a JLC, an Invicta..... Well you get the idea. I like it.


Ok. Maybe not an Invicta.


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jaeger-Lecoultre Master Ultrathin Jubilee


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

grendizer said:


> A dress watch must be:
> - made of noble metal


Well, that sucks. I need to get a refund for my GO. :-d

Seriously, "must"? Or did you simply mean from *your* perspective. Because if the line is set at noble metals, the majority of the world is not properly dressed.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

frogger17 said:


> Well, that sucks. I need to get a refund for my GO. :-d
> 
> Seriously, "must"? Or did you simply mean from *your* perspective. Because if the line is set at noble metals, the majority of the world is not properly dressed.


Here's your dress watch made out of copper and mercury... enjoy!

Chart of Noble Metals and Precious Metals


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

Shieze said:


> Personally I think the watch face is way to busy to be a dress watch.


I definitely see where you're coming from, but I don't know when I'd wear a (about) $380,000 watch, if not to balls and galas , and considering this is my favorite watch in the world that is currently in production, I deem it my favorite dress watch.

For clarity's sake I do in fact think this makes a great dress watch (the best!), but I do see, and respect, how someone could hold the opinion of it being too busy.


----------



## frogger17 (Mar 8, 2013)

TheWalrus said:


> Here's your dress watch made out of copper and mercury... enjoy!
> 
> Chart of Noble Metals and Precious Metals


Think how rare that mercury watch would be! :-d

BTW, I'm guessing troll.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Marcus_Leonardo (Nov 12, 2012)

Top of my list would be the Breguet Classique Ref. 5967, closely followed by the Piaget Altipino Automatic.


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

I would have said this...










... but since it's steel, I come up with this. It has some gold on it. :-d












grendizer said:


> A dress watch must be:
> - simple
> - thin
> *- made of noble metal*


----------



## oogabooga (Aug 6, 2012)

orient


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

Credor Eichi















(pics from kohym)

Patek Philippe Calatrava 5120G
















Grand Seiko SBGW039 Platinum









Montblanc Villeret


----------



## hpowders (Apr 20, 2013)

My favorite.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

A personal favourite:-d


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*This works for me ...*









Great Weekends !

Kurt


----------



## arkane (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: This works for me ...*

Zenith Elite Captain Central Second


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

The best dress watch for less than $500, imo:


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

JLC reverso hands down, I've yet to see a more striking watch in the role of dress to date no matter the brand.

Just my opinion.

Peace,
Preston

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## shemp55 (Oct 15, 2011)

If I had lotsa monies, I'd get something round shaped from JLC. When I look at their stuff, I feel like nothing is lacking and so no point in going up the food chain, dollar-wise. Really awesome designs, including their rectangle stuff but I'm not a rectangle lover.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

jah said:


> MOSER


 My 1965, 18kt manual wind, is one of the classiest watches I have ever seen and I include PP. This one has a porcelain dial-still looks unused after almost 50 years. Regards


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

shemp55 said:


> If I had lotsa monies, I'd get something round shaped from JLC. When I look at their stuff, I feel like nothing is lacking and so no point in going up the food chain, dollar-wise. Really awesome designs, including their rectangle stuff but I'm not a rectangle lover.


I own a few different hi-end brands but never a JLC.

I read somewhere in this forum that the steel they use in their cases and bracelets are softer and more prone to scratches compared to other hi-end brands.


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

alx007 said:


> Jaeger-Lecoultre Master Ultrathin Jubilee
> 
> View attachment 1166600


This platinum beauty is my holy grail dress watch


----------



## dbakiva (May 7, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> I read somewhere in this forum that the steel they use in their cases and bracelets are softer and more prone to scratches compared to other *hi-end* brands.


JLC is one of the few high end brands that make cases in stainless steel. Most use gold (or in some cases, platinum), and steel is harder than gold, so this seems unlikely to me.


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

dbakiva said:


> JLC is one of the few high end brands that make cases in stainless steel. Most use gold (or in some cases, platinum), and steel is harder than gold, so this seems unlikely to me.


We'll never know unless someone who owns a SS AP or Chronoswiss and a SS JLC chimes in.


----------



## lhoff (Oct 26, 2012)

No one has mentioned the Baume & Mercier Clifton 10060. Clifton 10060 leather and round watch for men - Baume et Mercier I love the Moser Mayu and many of the others mentioned as well. But the Baume is quite beautiful. And, though it may be a bit large for many, the Frederique Constant Slim Line Moonphase is a bargain and could pass for a much more expensive watch. Frédérique Constant | Watch - FC-705S4S6


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

That Calatrava 5127 in white gold is gorgeous, Reverso, many wonderful dress watches, but at 20k while saving for my first home, and moving back to California soon, it's just not in the cards for the next 10 years probably. 
Going to my brother's wedding in October, will likely wear my grandfathers 1938 Longines to the wedding, the Omega SMP 300M to the lunch.


----------



## Andy Chandra (Jul 6, 2011)

My dress watches b-)


----------



## Noam the Newt (Apr 18, 2013)

I think there is something unique to the charm of a Nomos Ludwig. Even if I had an unlimited budget it would be my #1 dress piece.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

Andy Chandra said:


> My dress watches b-)


Sorry, NOTHING with an external bezel can be considered a "dress" watch, no matter how gold or who wears one on a NATO with a tuxedo.


----------



## drhr (Mar 14, 2011)

Noam the Newt said:


> I think there is something unique to the charm of a Nomos Ludwig. Even if I had an unlimited budget it would be my #1 dress piece.


Have to agree as the Ludwig is the only watch I've repurchased because I missed it so much . . .


----------



## entropy96 (Nov 9, 2010)

~tc~ said:


> Sorry, NOTHING with an external bezel can be considered a "dress" watch, no matter how gold or who wears one on a NATO with a tuxedo.


Methinks the Submariner is versatile enough to be a dress watch.
So is the Omega Seamaster (sans the PO), especially the Aqua Terra line.


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> Methinks the Submariner is versatile enough to be a dress watch. So is the Omega Seamaster (sans the PO),


Just because everyone does it doesn't mean it's right.



entropy96 said:


> especially the Aqua Terra line.


If you wish to wear a sporty watch as a dress watch, then an AT is about as good as you can get, so long as you choose the 38.5 mm model (or have giant wrists)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

entropy96 said:


> Methinks the Submariner is versatile enough to be a dress watch.
> So is the Omega Seamaster (sans the PO), especially the Aqua Terra line.


Dive watches very slowly became acceptable to some as suitable, only because Bond wore one with a tuxedo in "Thunderball."

Just a few things though, Bond actually dove with his Submariner in order to plant a bomb. He then very quickly got changed out of his wet-suit and into a tux. Chances are, the only watch he brought with him was his Submariner. So, it stayed on his wrist even after the tux was put on. Not as though he intentionally wore his dive watch with a tuxedo to enjoy a formal event with a lady-friend. He was working. He was "on the job" at the time.

Second, Bond is a fictional character who doesn't exist. Yes, he's based on a WWII spy, but Bond himself isn't real. And if he was, he'd be dead several times over. Think about it, Bond was and is a terrible spy. He always gets caught! His cover is always blown! For some bizarre reason, none of the villains ever simply pulls out a gun and shoots him numerous times in the chest. Why emulate such a horribly incompetent and fictional spy?

Admittely in quite a few circles a Submariner and other dive watches are considered acceptable. In quite a few though, they still are not. An Omega AquaTerra, both the current and previous versions (especially the previous one), can easily be pressed into the role of a dress watch. So can another Rolex worn by Bond. This time, the one from the first novel. Namely, a Rolex Explorer.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Gold for dinning....







Gold for diving......


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

Best dress watches are simple and thin. I don't have any other than my two vintage pieces.

This one.









And this one.


----------



## monza06 (Mar 30, 2009)

I suspect this might have been mentioned already, did not go through all 17 pages, but when I hear dress watch I think of roman numerals for some reason and this is my favorite,a GO Senator :


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

lmcgbaj said:


> Best dress watches are simple and thin. I don't have any other than my two vintage pieces.
> And this one.


Which watch is that..?


----------



## lmcgbaj (Aug 7, 2012)

asingh1977 said:


> Which watch is that..?


Atlantic Worldmaster. Here is more on it.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/my-vintage-atlantic-worldmaster-21-jewels-restoration-906157.html


----------



## Fi33pop (Aug 5, 2013)

monza06 said:


> I suspect this might have been mentioned already, did not go through all 17 pages, but when I hear dress watch I think of roman numerals for some reason and this is my favorite,a GO Senator :


I prefer no numerals and with thin indices. I see that many people post pics of GS models as dress watches, to me the indices and the watches themselves are too thick.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

This one works for me.


----------



## WnS (Feb 20, 2011)

The best dress watch fears no water.


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

entropy96 said:


> We'll never know (about the steel, etc.) unless someone who owns (brand A) and (brand B, attempts to scratch them up by rubbing them against each other so as to determine which brand's case material is tougher) chimes in.


That's an interesting observation, but no need for you to scratch up for testing purposes yours or anyone else's watches, since the properties of metals (chemical composition, etc.) are well known, tested. We know that pure gold is _softer _than pure silver, but harder than tin; its beauty and luster are perfect for dress watches and jewelry in general, and its use in jewelry as an accoutrement to one's clothing dates all the way back to ancient times.

Gold (purity) is denoted in terms of karats, which indicates the amount of gold as a percentage of the total--i.e. balance of gold to other metals called alloys, such as copper, nickel, silver or zinc. Gold standards vary around the world and, even then, among shipments sourced from a single supplier there can be and often are impurities. In the US, 18, 14, and 10 karat gold are the karats sold as karated gold. While pure gold, 24 karat, is unmatched by any alloyed gold in terms of its beauty and luster, the addition of alloys--melted with gold--are necessary to increase the hardness of the metal for usage, but the more you add the more you detract from the purity (thus beauty, etc.) of the gold; in addition, only a small group of metals can be used as alloying elements (while just about anything can theoretically be melted with gold, if use the wrong elements, it will dramatically alter the colour and, in some cases, can actually make the metal brittle, I understand!). Gold is a beautiful thing and dress watches are a different thing and entirely from a hard-wearing, rugged sport/dive watch, of course.

That said, stainless steel is much stronger (hardness, more durable, etc.) than is gold, and why it's used in surgical instruments, knives, jewelry and of course watches (especially the hard-wearing/more rugged ones), too, and polishes/brushes up quite nicely. Of course, steel is less expensive than is gold, and important to keep in mind that not all steel is the same, coming in a variety of different grades with different properties (hardness/toughness, corrosion resistance, etc.) and of course different costs, too. Keep in mind also that those who use steel for watches and other jewelry-applications will have somewhat different needs/concerns than those who use steel in industry--i.e., the food industry and mining, oil and gas industry, etc. don't really care if their steel piping and in-take pumps, etc. polish up nicely, there being no fit/field wrist test per se; rather, concerned about properties being fit and proper for their usage in the field, depending on what that use is, so as to hold up to the demands of their industry and the elements, etc. to which the steel is exposed when in actual use in their industries, and for which such industries along with the steel industry itself (chemists, engineers, etc.) put to the test: thus, thoroughly tested and observed, which results, etc. of course apply to the watch and jewelry industry as well.

Anyway, if you are really interested in this, have time and/or would like to do the comparisons, check out MOH's Hardness Scale. Additionally, can learn more about stainless steel properties from industry associations and the like, such as Euro Inox to name but just one: http://www.euro-inox.org/pdf/map/Tables_TechnicalProperties_EN.pdf (there are of course others), with a good overview of different materials (grades and properties, etc.) at a glance available over on AZOM, which was launched by a group of materials scientists: see, for example, Stainless Steel - Grade 904L (UNS N08904) .

But again, dress watches are an entirely different thing, serving a completely different function and need than a rugged sport/dive watch does. The former being no more fit to wear with a dive suit and flippers than the latter pairs with a tuxedo. When it comes to a dress watch, simple is best, in gold or SS. (It being an accoutrement to one's tuxedo, etc., not the main attraction/event!!  ).

Cheers


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

I might be mistaken, but I think if you look up dress watch in the dictionary, they show a picture of a Piaget Antiplano.


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm a little bit of a traditionalist, so here goes.

Fancy dress watch:

Patek Philippe Calatrava









Everyday dress watch:

JLC 34mm Master Ultra Thin:









Business class dress watch:

35mm Citizen Chronomaster (a-Tom-ic's pic):









Affordable dress watch:

36mm Citizen Stiletto:


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

While I don't own a strictly "Dress" watch, I would be attracted to some of the Paul Picot models, something like this:


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

Best is a loaded word when it comes to style, lots of great watches shown above. I rotate a few, this one is always fun. 

Hamilton Seckron circa 1937-38 in basic black.

If things are more formal on goes the black leather strap.


----------



## Gary Wilson (Feb 22, 2013)

I am a big fan of dress watches, but what I find very incredibly irritating are the size of some examples.

I surely can not be the only person that finds watches with a diameter of over 40 mm just not "dressy"

It amazes me the very modern trend of watches getting larger and larger and there are some beautiful watches out there, but when I come to explore them I see diameters over 40 mm.

I keep trying them on, but in reality they overpower the wrist and in my own humble opinion as do lots of the examples on these pages.

I want a campaign calling on all watch makers to bring out watches with a no larger diameter than 40 mm and ideally 38mm at most.

Just my two penneth worth..lol


----------



## Sea-Wolf (May 10, 2011)

lib, nice picks, as a traditionalist (more classic really, as in traditional-modern but love the input myself, truly do!), to which I add the Rolex Date and Date Just (in gold or SS, with a champagne dial OR white dial) by today's standards are indeed traditional dress watches, beautiful flute bezel which at one time served a functional purpose but today is ornamental, not unlike that beautiful coin bezel on the Patek itself. New Rolex DJ not quite, despite all that new tech--lovely, but not a traditional dress watch in terms of size that is, yet serves quite nicely as business dress (sport/dress) as the original when it first came out way back when did, not to mention sports tough! A bit too big for my tastes when it comes to traditional dress (in that, anything over 39mm quite simply does not quallify as a formal dress watch, never did), but fine for business (semi-formal) dress, etc., yet always and depending on one's wrist size of course that is--if big and tall ie it fits, then go for it but traditional dress watches are UNDER 40mm as said (34-36mm is best in a traditional sense, under 40 in a classic sense), then, a classic sort myself and well said.

Others: VC flat, which my (late) father wore, along with a Piaget "Tiger Eye" (a guy's thing, obviously and trust that's understood, with diamonds being a girl's best friend instead.  ) in gold. Both passed on to me, as their holder/keeper, among others, only to be passed on to the next gen (nephews, on their way, great grades and finished their internships all: so proud!), whose wrists love 'em and appreciate 'em for what they are, and then some. [Heck, don't and never expected to control their lives from the grave, why should I do so from the living? Bought one of them a lovely Baume & Mercier, Banker's style, when he started his banker's internship in Germany--equivalent, and then some, of the North American MBA--and now, heck, he's wearing a VC! Father (his great uncle) would be so proud, as I am! He loves it, as he does his B&M: dress watches are great, aren't they? I think so, too!!!  ].

Meantime, my niece (oldest one) wears a Rolex Lady DJ (gold of course, on her way to grad school, and have a super nice watch on hold for her when she graduates, grandma's that is, but she doesn't yet know it so let's keep this our secret, yes?  .

My Dress watches, despite and apart having already given a great many of them away (collector values, and next gen who will appreciate it, I say!). Rolex Date Gold (fluted bezel of course!), on lizard strap, PERFECT for all occasions, and then some most true. VC Flat. BP Leman (complete calendar, perfect for the office and/or crazy, funky party events!), IWC Portofino (can it possibly get any simpler? Beauty in simplicity, so true and nothing more needs to be said!). So many others, vintage and modern, then, I am a professional and as such really do enjoy dress watches! 

UPCOMING: ALS Saxonia, Patek Calatrava OR Breguet Marine (possibly, 5140). A great many "business/modern" dress watches do I have, but one of those "babies" (to be determined, if not ALL, lol) are my soon-to-be acquired additions (did I mention that I like dress watches? Oh, yes!). Great are they all, if I do say so myself. (That said, for those on a budget, check out HMT of India; if don't wear a suit daily as I do, well, enough said, right? Alternatively, a great many vintage selections are out there, ENJOY! 

Cheers

BTW, sorry, no pics: seems WUS changed the rules in terms of photos, which means I need to either re-size or re-photograph everything: oh, yet another excuse to photograph my watches? I'LL TAKE IT, and consider it done!


----------



## Ovalteenie (May 4, 2010)

If one wishes a Rolex for a true dress watch, then look to the Cellini range.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Most of these r not dress watches


----------



## Skribble5 (Sep 19, 2013)

My choice for dress watch - IWC Portofino


----------



## Orsoni (Jun 30, 2013)

A dress watch shouldn't have a date.

you obviously already know what date it is cuz you're already dressed to the nines attending the dressy event you dressed for


----------



## Skribble5 (Sep 19, 2013)

Orsoni said:


> A dress watch shouldn't have a date.
> 
> you obviously already know what date it is cuz you're already dressed to the nines attending the dressy event you dressed for


I need date on all my watches


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

My favorite is my Rolex GMT-Master IIc, because it looks good, no matter how I'm dressed.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

Orsoni said:


> A dress watch shouldn't have a date.
> 
> you obviously already know what date it is cuz you're already dressed to the nines attending the dressy event you dressed for


Yeah I guess that is a bit conservative although probably correct according to sartorial rules.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Orsoni said:


> A dress watch shouldn't have a date.


We see this a lot, and any excuse to have more watches is fine with me. But, where is this written?

Back when dress watches were simply called "watches," dates and sweep seconds hands were desired complications.

Let's rethink this. A dress watch should compliment formal wear, not compete with it. It should be black-strapped, unobtrusive, thin, elegant, and understated. It should give the same impression as cuff links. This one fits my definition:








1962 Ebel ref. 9214955

Would anyone think this watch "casual" because it has a date?

There is a difference between "dress" and "evening". One might wear a tux for a night on the town, but still wear style accessories like loud shoes, blingy jewelry, and an imposing watch. We dress up so rarely that we forget--there was a time when gentlemen (in the aristocratic sense) wore black-tie morning coats for dinner and white-tie with tails for supper. They were not showing off--that was just the norm for their time and station in life.

Today, few men could get away with attending, say, a state dinner or diplomatic reception showing off bling, unless they were invited for their entertainment value. The men there for important reasons will be more understated.

But a date window on their watch will not undermine their look.

Rick "noting the Ebel above was in the high-end class back in 1962 when it was made" Denney


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

porschefan said:


> My favorite is my Rolex GMT-Master IIc, because it looks good, no matter how I'm dressed.


No it doesn't. External bezel, too large, too thick, steel. Wearing this as a "DRESS" watch makes you look like a no class, uneducated Bond wannabe.

Anywhere else, OK, but we're talking dress watches in this thread.


----------



## QWatchQ (Aug 11, 2013)

And then there is the minimalist look.....funerals, weddings, and State Dinners.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

El Primero by Zenith


----------



## agong (Feb 7, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> We see this a lot, and any excuse to have more watches is fine with me. But, where is this written?
> 
> Back when dress watches were simply called "watches," dates and sweep seconds hands were desired complications.
> 
> ...


Certainly it is not a casual watch but a dress watch. But a date window with red numbers would be too glaring to be the dressiest dress watch.

To me a plain white dial with 2 hands watch of size <=38mm would be a "role model" among the dress watches.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

While it's rather pretty and curious design, that ebel was certainly not high end class nor representative of the high end dress watches of that era. I think APs around that age would be better examples.


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

ljb187 said:


> Affordable dress watch:
> 
> 36mm Citizen Stiletto:
> 
> View attachment 1233572


Is there anything available like the above..but in hand-winding or automatic. I like a clean chapter, without minute graduations and no-date; for a dress watch. The JLC and Patek Philippe would be far too expensive for me (am sure). Something tapering off: US$ 200-250.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

agong said:


> Certainly it is not a casual watch but a dress watch. But a date window with red numbers would be too glaring to be the dressiest dress watch.
> 
> To me a plain white dial with 2 hands watch of size <=38mm would be a "role model" among the dress watches.


Only the odd dates are red. So, only dress up on even days.

Rick "thinking nobody will notice" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

lethaltoes said:


> While it's rather pretty and curious design, that ebel was certainly not high end class nor representative of the high end dress watches of that era. I think APs around that age would be better examples.


It wasn't in the class of AP, PP, or VC, but it was still a pricey watch for the well-heeled at a time when everyone wore mechanical watches.

Of course, a watch need not be expensive to be dressy, and I didn't interpret this thread as being about what was high-end. My comment on the Ebel was that it wasn't a cheapie for the working classes back in the day. It was expensive enough to be an appropriate choice for people who dressed well routinely, such as, say, lawyers. Not necessarily for the aristocratic classes, but those are hardly relevant to most of us. The Ebel was not a tool watch like a Rolex--it was intended for well-dressed people in office environments.

Rick "on par with, or a bit better than, say, a period Girard Perregaux" Denney


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

asingh1977 said:


> Is there anything available like the above..but in hand-winding or automatic. I like a clean chapter, without minute graduations and no-date; for a dress watch. The JLC and Patek Philippe would be far too expensive for me (am sure). Something tapering off: US$ 200-250.


Go vintage.

Rick "even a Hamilton will be above your price" Denney


----------



## asingh1977 (Oct 13, 2012)

Rdenney said:


> Go vintage.


Any suggestions....!

"A Singh requesting a slice of expertise."


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

asingh1977 said:


> Any suggestions....!
> 
> "A Singh requesting a slice of expertise."


Any of the major brands of the 60's that are not hot or super high-end brands today. Prices typical run around a hundred bucks, and then you can plan on spending $150 having it serviced, if it's a hand-wind watch. Look for watches with 17 jewels. Sometimes, the brands are really well-priced if the dial has been redone. If the dial looks nice, even having been redone might not ruin it as a decent dress watch, even if it undermines its value as a collectible. Examples: I paid $75 for a Favre-Leuba in original condition, but with a very clean movement. I paid $125 for a gold-filled Zodiac dress watch with a high-beat movement, and then $125 again to have it serviced. My Ebel of that vintage was more expensive, but I didn't get a great deal on it, either. My early Dong Feng is a perfectly decent thin and unobtrusive watch that makes a reasonable dress watch. I paid $40 for it. The Favre-Leuba and the Dong Feng both have excellent in-house 17 or 19-jewel handwind movements, and the Zodiac has a very decent AS1688. Go peruse the vintage forum for a while to get some ideas.

Also, there are a range of very nice Chinese watches at that price point or less, and for the money they are an excellent buy. Go take a look over on the Chinese Mechanical Watch forum for examples.

There is more due diligence required when buying vintage or Chinese watches, but then again you aren't paying someone else to do that due diligence for you. There are excellent watches for cheap for those willing to do their homework.

Edit: Missed that you were in Delhi. Favre-Leubas are thick on the ground in India. But many there are corroded and garishly repainted, so caution is in order. Try to find one in original condition, with the brushed silver dial and the baton markers and hands, and then have it serviced.

Rick "whose Favre-Leuba looks fine with formal evening wear" Denney


----------



## raging.dragon (Nov 6, 2012)

TheWalrus said:


> Here's your dress watch made out of copper and mercury... enjoy!
> 
> Chart of Noble Metals and Precious Metals


I guess that means the currently trendy Bronze dive watches are proper dress watches? :think:


----------



## raging.dragon (Nov 6, 2012)

My more or less affordable favourites:

Any Nomos except the Club, Ahoi and Worldtimer
Stowa Antea
Longines Flagship Heritage
Hamilton Intra-matic
Hamilton Jazzmaster Square Auto
Kemmner Tonneau

Or if I could afford them:

A precious metal Grand Seiko (i.e. the current SBGH019, SBGH020, SBGH022, SBGW043, SBGW044, SBGW046)
Piaget Altiplano


----------



## eamonn345 (Sep 29, 2013)

This one. Case closed.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## porschefan (Jun 6, 2009)

~tc~ said:


> No it doesn't. External bezel, too large, too thick, steel. Wearing this as a "DRESS" watch makes you look like a no class, uneducated Bond wannabe.
> 
> Anywhere else, OK, but we're talking dress watches in this thread.


Wow, name calling... talk about your "no class, uneducated" Glad your opion is the only one that matters. 
;-)


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

Biased as this might be - I like this watch better than any Calatrava. I love the center seconds (even if it some people think it takes away from the dress watch value), and the overall class/simplicity of this watch.


----------



## BusyTimmy (Jul 24, 2009)

lmcgbaj said:


> Best dress watches are simple and thin. I don't have any other than my two vintage pieces.
> 
> This one.
> 
> ...


Both fantastic :-!


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Either one.

Simplicity at it's finest (Yes, I know I've posted my RL in the thread already!).


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

ImitationOfLife said:


> Either one.
> 
> Simplicity at it's finest (Yes, I know I've posted my RL in the thread already!).


Nice RL, but I have to say - this is one of the coolest Breguet dials I've seen so far.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

alx007 said:


> Nice RL, but I have to say - this is one of the coolest Breguet dials I've seen so far.


For sure. It changes depending on the angle.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

I think there's a new sheriff in the dress watch town. Simple, elegant, perfection: the Nomos Lux Weissgold Hell. Picture from nomos-gold.com.


----------



## opticalserenity (Nov 22, 2011)

As others have said, the holy trinity: AP, PP, VC.

The ultimate dress watch IMO? Patek Philippe Calatrava.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

enkidu said:


> I think there's a new sheriff in the dress watch town. Simple, elegant, perfection: the Nomos Lux Weissgold Hell. Picture from nomos-gold.com.
> View attachment 1264454


It's indeed simple. But I have to say that the Nomos watches just seem a bit too severe--maybe a little too stereotypically German. Maybe a little too understated. After the Breguet (which may be a bit too Baroque for me), the Nomos seems too minimalist.

Rick "who wants at least some rich-looking finishes" Denney


----------



## SiNzz (Mar 29, 2009)

Money no object, IMO the Calatrava. On a more reasonable scale, I'm really, _really_ liking the Nomos Ludwig.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

If my checking account could suddenly grow a zero or two, I'd say this would be the absolute ideal dress watch. No doubt it's been mentioned in this thread already - but to my mind the JLC MUT Moon 39 is pretty close to perfect. Simple and elegant, but interesting. The complication is near worthless... but beautiful. It's an indulgence - just like the rest of the watch. It wouldn't matter how much money I had - I'd choose that watch over anything from Patek or ALS or Grand Seiko or Bregeut... or any of the other heavy hitters out there.


----------



## movet22 (Jun 12, 2011)

Piaget Ultra Thin.









As for the fellow with the name calling; I would normally agree, but you should probably ease up. He didn't say a Big Bang, he said a Rolex. Perfect dress watch? Not for me, but perhaps for him. Completely egregious and an unacceptable thought to have cross your mind? Hardly.

Lighten up.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

TheWalrus said:


> If my checking account could suddenly grow a zero or two, I'd say this would be the absolute ideal dress watch. No doubt it's been mentioned in this thread already - but to my mind the JLC MUT Moon 39 is pretty close to perfect. Simple and elegant, but interesting. The complication is near worthless... but beautiful. It's an indulgence - just like the rest of the watch. It wouldn't matter how much money I had - I'd choose that watch over anything from Patek or ALS or Grand Seiko or Bregeut... or any of the other heavy hitters out there.


Considering that JLC has provided movements to all the recognized High-End brands at one time or another, if money were indeed no object; I'd get a JLC.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wow, I went through this entire thread and no one mentioned Frederique Constant. They make several watches that would qualify as a dress watch, at a variety of price points. I don't own one yet, but this one is on my radar:


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

rfortson said:


> Wow, I went through this entire thread and no one mentioned Frederique Constant. They make several watches that would qualify as a dress watch, at a variety of price points. I don't own one yet, but this one is on my radar:
> 
> View attachment 1264969


Too big at 42mm :-(


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Perhaps it wears a bit smaller on the wrist. You never know.


----------



## ImitationOfLife (Oct 15, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps it wears a bit smaller on the wrist. You never know.


That does seem kinda big for that style of watch, though.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> Perhaps it wears a bit smaller on the wrist. You never know.


It has an ultra thin bezel, and is essentially all dial. I doubt it'll wear smaller than the 42mm would suggest.


----------



## geoffbot (Mar 12, 2011)

mleok said:


> It has an ultra thin bezel, and is essentially all dial. I doubt it'll wear smaller than the 42mm would suggest.


Agreed. White dial too.


----------



## eastbaysteve (Feb 7, 2009)

iwc cal89...best bang for the buck.


----------



## Der Amf (Sep 5, 2013)

After looking through the collections of virtually every high end company I or anyone else could think of I decided that this was my favourite, the VC Patrimony Contemporaine in rosegold with a black dial









No seconds, no date, handsome logo, thin, not too wide (40mm), elegant hands (some might find them plain, I admit), no numerals, curved dial, delicate minute markers. Just yumyumyumyumyumyum


----------



## HoganB (Aug 28, 2013)

JLC Master Ultra Thin or
H. Moser & Cie

Both beautiful and timeless


----------



## hendrix1234 (Jan 20, 2013)

JLC Reverso any depending on the size of your wrist and taste.
Other good choices - Omega deville (vintage), Tissot Visodate, Grand Seiko and Breguet.

But even if I had all the money in the world and could buy any watch , it would a JLC reverso! That's why im saving for one


----------



## solesman (Dec 3, 2009)

I really like this one.


----------



## cgell (Aug 29, 2010)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## sci (Aug 6, 2009)

Junghans Max Bill, Nomos Tangente/Stowa Antea/Laco Classic from todays models. Also the Slim Line from Frederique Constant.
From my own watches, I find the Poljot de luxe from the sixties:









And the first-gen Tissot Le Locle, to be very nice dressers:


----------



## jpfgiii (Nov 5, 2012)

A boutique only model - my favourite for sure 



Der Amfangreisemann said:


> After looking through the collections of virtually every high end company I or anyone else could think of I decided that this was my favourite, the VC Patrimony Contemporaine in rosegold with a black dial
> 
> View attachment 1265178
> 
> ...


----------



## dado86x (Mar 4, 2014)

Some great pieces in this thread. For under $500 dress watch I would recommend the elegance and beauty of SARB035. Here is mine, its cost me roughly $420 after I replaced the bracelet.









Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrelly (Nov 9, 2011)

I would find it very difficult to define "BEST"


----------



## Maurice A. (Jul 21, 2013)

A Maurice Lacroix Masterpiece double rétrograde!!!










Prettiest dress watch around if you accept complications..


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

This for me, in Fantasy Land.









I real life,


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

I've found my love


----------



## kjse7en (Dec 12, 2011)

The right one...


----------



## CSG (Feb 3, 2014)

There are zillions of classic dress watches, both vintage and modern. I make due with an early 60's Omega Constellation that's gold capped steel with gold stick markers on a silver dial with a brown croc band or a 1956 Hamilton Dorsey in 14k gold on a brown alligator band.

But, to me anyway, the be all and end all of a classic dress watch is a Patek 3919 or its newer replacement, the 5119.


----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

This thread only proves that there are too many awesome dress watches out there! 

The Dufour Simplicity, Voutilainen Vingt-8, Lange 1, PP 5227, Journe Chronometre Bleu, Grand Seiko 44GS and Nomos Orion are just some of my favorite non-complicated dress watches... And I would never have come across any of those watches (perhaps save the Patek) if not for WUS!


----------



## mn_voyageur (Mar 5, 2013)

What about those of us with large wrists? 42mm would look fine on my wrist. 

Any other suggestions of dress watches, that are too big, would be appreciated. 

MarkN


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

mn_voyageur said:


> What about those of us with large wrists? 42mm would look fine on my wrist.
> 
> Any other suggestions of dress watches, that are too big, would be appreciated.
> 
> MarkN


This Ebel Classic 100 (anniversary limited edition) is 40mm, which is more than big enough for my 8-1/4" wrist. These are still available.










At 9mm, it's just a hair thick for a dress watch. But it is certainly elegant enough, but still jazzy enough to work in more than dressy situations. The date and center seconds will annoy purists, of course.

And this Maurice Lacroix Phase de Lune Tonneau, while not a classic dress watch, can certainly hold its own in dressy conditions. And it is really rather large (37x52 or something like that)--more than big enough for a large wrist--but not if the sleeve cuffs fit too tightly. These can be found on the used market quite cheaply for what they are.










That said, I wear watches as small as 34mm without a care in the world. There's something really classy about a small watch on a large wrist, if the wrist has some gristle in it.

Rick "who may have posted these before in this thread" Denney


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

CSG said:


> But, to me anyway, the be all and end all of a classic dress watch is a Patek 3919 or its newer replacement, the 5119.
> View attachment 1426740


These are some photos of my 5119.


----------



## shnjb (May 12, 2009)

mleok said:


> These are some photos of my 5119.


Watch out.
People will say it's not as well finished and movement not as beautiful and the watch not as accurate based on a 50 year old result.


----------



## dduck (Jul 10, 2012)

mn_voyageur said:


> What about those of us with large wrists? 42mm would look fine on my wrist.
> 
> Any other suggestions of dress watches, that are too big, would be appreciated.
> 
> MarkN


IMHO, don't go above 37 mm for a dress watch.


----------



## micreyes11 (Aug 22, 2012)

mn_voyageur said:


> What about those of us with large wrists? 42mm would look fine on my wrist.
> 
> Any other suggestions of dress watches, that are too big, would be appreciated.
> 
> MarkN


Zenith Heritage Ultra Thin should be big enough, 40 mm...








But if you really feel like you need something big, IWC Portofino Hand-Wound Eight Days, 45 mm...


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

I quite like my SKP349P1, but I wouldn't say it's the greatest dress watch in the world...









(not my photo)

EDIT: it also fits the 'old-skool' dress watch definition pretty well: leather strap, no seconds hand, pretty clean dial, no numeric markers, just i like the date complication and yeah, it's not solid gold.


----------



## Donut (Aug 27, 2007)

Earlier in this post I shared some pieces from my collection...here is a piece from my "wish list".


----------



## aardvarkbark (Oct 27, 2010)

mn_voyageur said:


> What about those of us with large wrists? 42mm would look fine on my wrist.
> 
> Any other suggestions of dress watches, that are too big, would be appreciated.
> 
> MarkN


The new Blancpain Villeret with grand feu enamel dial and 8 day PR is 42mm...


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

aardvarkbark said:


> The new Blancpain Villeret with grand feu enamel dial and 8 day PR is _*42mm.*_..
> 
> View attachment 1641741


That's just WRONG!!! :-s


----------



## Jacob E. (Jun 27, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> That's just WRONG!!! :-s


There certainly is couple of things that are wrong:

- overrated concept of a "dress watch";
- silly dogmatism regarding watch sizes in general, and size of a dress watch in particular.


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

This is my vote:


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

In my opinion, Piaget


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

JLC Reverso Duo for me )


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Jacob E. said:


> There certainly is couple of things that are wrong:
> - silly dogmatism regarding watch sizes in general, and size of a dress watch in particular.


Well, I obviously don't have any "right" to decide what other people wear but I do have the right to say what my opinion is, just as much as you express yours above.

In this case I would call it common-sense than dogmatism and....yeah, I still strongly feel wearing dress watches with that kind of styling in XL sized cases (aka "dinner-plate" caliber) look very out of place on most wrists, bar the Sasquatch, Yeti and Paul Bunyan types.


----------



## londonflash (Apr 27, 2014)

I think my vintage Omega Seamaster from 1965 is perfect when a dress watch is required. Small, classy, elegant, discreet.


----------



## RangerUp (Jun 7, 2014)

londonflash said:


> I think my vintage Omega Seamaster from 1965 is perfect when a dress watch is required. Small, classy, elegant, discreet.


Just out of curiosity, what size is it?


----------



## Choo Yao Chuen (Dec 3, 2014)

JLC Master Ultra Thin Date for me, thanks-


----------



## plastique999 (May 17, 2014)

Or


















Sent from my 16M


----------



## jsj11 (Jul 7, 2013)

This one (maybe without the date)


----------



## maikeru (Sep 5, 2014)

Hopefully this was not mentioned before: H. Moser & Cie endeavour small seconds argente dial, white gold

1321-0210 - Argenté clair | MOSER


----------



## Keithlaw2000 (Mar 28, 2015)

My current Cartier Tank XL is up there. (For whatever reason I cannot upload photo-anyone have this prob?). Anyway; on a SS bracelet, it is classy, understated, and dressy. I am not terribly bothered by movement because I did not buy at retail. That said, the movement is not, in my opinion, what determines it to be "dressy" or not. Though I would like to see more in house from Cartier and others, that is not relevant to this discussion. Some may like a smaller size for a "dressy" watch but I have large wrists and wanted the auto. 

A step above would be a JLC reverso but they are very small. I do also like many VC offerings in this arena. Above that, I cannot afford. I can say there has never been a time when someone has not commented on my tank, whether at a pub wearing a clash shirt or at a fancy event. It is not the end all/be all, but it is a great, traditional, and classy dresser. 

Also, why are there so many posters on here feeling the need to act like dicks? Some of the comments suggest that we are in a great political argument over life and death issues. I love watches. My only complaint is that I cannot wear more. That said, this isn't life or death. Ease up on those with whom u disagree over personal style.


----------



## MZhammer (Feb 27, 2009)

Dan83bz said:


> Well, I obviously don't have any "right" to decide what other people wear but I do have the right to say what my opinion is, just as much as you express yours above.
> 
> In this case I would call it common-sense than dogmatism and....yeah, I still strongly feel wearing dress watches with that kind of styling in XL sized cases (aka "dinner-plate" caliber) look very out of place on most wrists, bar the Sasquatch, Yeti and Paul Bunyan types.


+1. The notion of a Dress Watch comes from the well defined and commonly accepted world of formal dress (i.e. White tie and Black tie) and in some sense a trickle down to less formal attire such as suits and cocktail. The defined style is a part of what makes a dress watch a dress watch and not just a watch that looks nice. Dress watches are moderate in size so as not to draw attention to itself and to also fit neatly under a shirt cuff (a proper cuff mind you, not a RTW cuff that leaves iches swimming around your wrist).

Unless you're a hulk of a man then a >40 dress watch just breaks the mold... it can still be a beautiful, classic-inspired watch but it doesn't fit the term dress watch as it has historically been held.


----------



## Manchuri (Jul 8, 2014)

If I had an abundance of wealth, this would be the watch I would buy









But, with a young family I have to be sensible, so on the (few) occasions when I pull on the evening wear, I strap on my Grandfather's Omega Geneve 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaxexe (Aug 26, 2015)

wuyeah said:


> Jaeger LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Moon 39.
> There is no argument JLC among of the best in watch industry produce quality movement. To make it slightly under 10K with complication deserve to be one of the best dress watch.


same thoughts here, the watch is really amongs my favorite


----------

